# what should i be getting paid



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I work for my dad who has owned the landscaping company for almost 40 years and i am planning to take it over in the next five years but i was just curious as to what you guys think i should be getting paid. Here is what i do
In landscaping-
I make the routes every week for all the work that has to get done
I hire the amount of guys we need for the year
I have my own crew im in charge of for mowing 
I make letters and send them out to businesses for landscaping and mowing then call them to ask if they want a bid then i go bid them and he does too

In plowing-
I make all the guys' routes
I make sure everyone is out and have started plowing when they are supposed to
I make sure everyone is running on time
I plow along with everyone
I am the one who goes out earliest to tell whether or not we need to go out and plow
I salt everything 
I send out letters for plowing too and call for bidding and do some bidding


Thanks for sharing what you think in advance


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

How big of a crew, business? How many crews landsdcaping and how many trucks plowing?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Running 2 landscaping crews for now but we have plans to be getting more crews as we have been adding so much work and it is getting hard to do all of it. My Crew is a three man crew the other is a two man crew and for plowing we will be running 5 plow trucks and that is off of what we expect to have but could get to more depending on how many new bids we win this year


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

How long have you been doing this job?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its what ever your father /boss going pay you if don't like it Go flip burgers 

How much are you getting paid now


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

How much do you feel you should be getting paid? If you feel your not getting paid for what your doing then go talk to your dad. Taking over the business in the next five years is one heck of a raise.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not complaining about anything. I'm simply asking what you guys would pay somebody to do that. I make enough for myself, and have no issues in just curious


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

If you are going to be taking the business over in 5 years and are now getting paid enough to live, it's all good. As an owner you will find that you will work 2-3x harder and longer for less. When you run it/own it, you can pay yourself whatever you like.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I understand all that but I still am wondering what other people pay someone to do this kind of stuff


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

20 an hour starting


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you whiffyspark


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

snowplower1;1829546 said:


> I understand all that but I still am wondering what other people pay someone to do this kind of stuff


If your really wondering......Put your resume together and go shop your services to other companys....You will see what they are willing to pay you...


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

17-27 from what I have seen from some people I know in the business


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

In the summer how many days a week do you work? How Many hours do you average a week? How much time off do you get? And when you take time off does some fill in or do you do double work when you get back? Also do you get a take home truck and who pays for gas if you do? Most of these should be answered to give a fair guess.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

We almost always work 5 days a week. In spring we average around 50 hours and then when summer is in full swing is between 30 and 40 depending on how much raining we are getting I usually take off one week a year and that the family vacation so for that week I have my crew out just doing a 2 man crew. I do have a business truck but I pay for the gas I use outside of work.


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

$38 k to $45k range give or take a little! Would be around here. Maybe little extra if you plowed above average snow and you worked crazy winter hrs.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So you're more or less an operations manager from what I take it. I'm with Mega cab, 38-45K a year, and probably salary, not hourly with overtime being paid if you're over production percentages.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would think you work less hours then most landscape companies do. Having a company truck to take home is a big bonus too. No insurance, maintenance or repairs. When you say there are 5 trucks plowing counting yours do you have a full route or are you there to help the other 4 trucks.

I would think 45K would be at the top of the pay scale.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree with cet, 30 to 40 hours a week is not many and 45 is tops for what you do. A company truck is worth around $600 to $800 hundred a month with fuel and ins depending on the truck. If you intend to take over 60 hours a week should be where you need to be but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

I did mean salary also! Like John Deere said in a management position.


----------

